# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  otac na porodu u karlovačkom rodilištu

## plemkinja

Pozdrav!
S obzirom da bih trebala roditi krajem 3.mjeseca (u karlovačkom rodilištu) zanima me je li nužno da otac prođe tečaj prije mog poroda da bude prisutan na porodu? Sestra mi je prije mjesec dana rodila tamo na carski, a od žena je čula da sve ovisi o doktoru koji te zatekne na porodu.
Molim vas iskustva i savjete. Kada i kome na odjelu uopće izraziti želju da otac bude na porodu i kakva je procedura?

----------


## caveman

Pozdrav!
Može se biti na porodu bez tečaja. Barem su mene pustili, u devetom mjesecu 2012. Supruga me nazvala kad su joj krenuli trudovi i pustili su me kad je došla u rađaonu, tako da sam bio prisutan za vrijeme najvažnijeg dijela.... :Smile:

----------


## plemkinja

Super  :Smile:  hvala!

----------

